# Anyone had side effects with Clexane?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies


I am having DE overseas and been on Clexane injections for the last 10 days.. last night and today I was admitted to A & E with weird fainting problems, and I wondered if it was side effects of the Clexane?
I was checked out at A & E and nothing abnormal discovered, but it does seem odd that I have had IVF serveral times and never had Clexane before, and the first time I have it, I have a weird episode- it was scary I felt very faint and couldnt breathe, I am due to have the IVF on Monday and I am supposed to take 2 more injections of Clexane before the transfer but I was not going to take it as Im too scared, I dont want to talk to the clinic in case they cancel the transfer or something. The hospital today checked my bloods, heart, chest xray blood pressure etc all seemed fine. I told them about my drugs and they checked the drugs I was taking and said the dose of Clexane is vey small and shouldnt  be a problem and advised me they thought I should carry on with the protocol.
Any thoughts??
Lily X


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lily, It may be worth posting on Peer Support During Treatment as you may get more answers about Clexane there hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=424.0

or you could just tell me to mind my own business  

Good luck with your Tx   

Shelley xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Lily,

Firstly, if you need clexane to prevent miscarriage or to stand the best chance of carrying a pregnancy to term, then stopping it seems inadvisable.

I personally would talk to your clinic urgently about this issue.  You should be regularly monitored while on clexane and your platelets and other relevant bloods should also be monitored to see how the clexane is working for you.

It seems to me that it would be better to cancel a potentially unsuccessful transfer and get this right this time.  Otherwise, if you fail or miscarry, you will always wonder whether stopping the clexane was significant, not to mention having to go through all this heartache again.

I repeat, if you have a reason for being on clexane in the first place, then going into a transfer without anticoagulation would seem unwise.

Please talk to a doctor urgently about this.  Your symptoms may be a reaction to the clexane, but you need to find out and work out a next step in conjunction with someone who knows your case.

It may be that your clinic could switch to heparin (or Fragmin or Trental e.g.), which may suit you better??

Best,
Daisy
xx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Thanks for your advice Shelly & Daisy


I have decided not to contact clinic and I have advised myself!!!  


I have decided not to continue with the Clexane injections. It was only ever and "extra" drug 'just in case' and was in no way essential to my cycle. The consultant just thought she would try me on it as I have tried a couple of times with no success.- Im pretty sure now that it was the clexane , as I have now been without it for 3 days and the effects are wearing off and I feel 100% much better. I didnt realise how odd I was feeling, but now Im off it Im back to normal.
Im now leaving for the airport in the early hours, I have the transfer on Monday so all should be ok, fingers crossed this time!
(If it doesnt work Im not taking it again!!)


Here's hoping!!  


Lily X


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Lily, I am worried about you. I would ask how do you know it isn't essential to your cycle without proper medical advice regarding stopping/continuing?  And if you do fail, won't you again wonder whether clexane/anticoag. is essential?  Just asking because it is so awful to wonder what if?  There are other alternatives to clexane, so it may be worth exploring heparin/fragmin/trental etc.

You have very sadly had m/cs before and bfns.  Have they given you a reason for these (or tested your DH as well)?? It is very worrying that you had side effects potentially to the clexane, but still think asking about alternatives may be an idea?

I apologise for being so evangelical.  I went through m/cs and failures with own eggs and DE as we diagnosed with treatable issues which allowed be to carry my twins.  I wonder if you do have clotting issues/thyroid/sperm/uterine etc which are undiagnosed?  It is so important to eliminate these if possible.

Sorry Lily, but do worry about taking these decisions solo, although I can see that you were upset by side effects.  I really think you should take medical advice though.

Best,
Daisy
x

P.S. Did you tell the doctors at A&E that you were taking clexane?  Wondered what their advice was regarding stopping?


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Lily,

Goodluck wiyh your new circle


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I must admit I agree with daisy...


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Ladies


Oh thanks for your concern its lovely to hear your thoughts.- I hear what you are saying...I have had 4 goes with DE with this clinic and the Russian doc knows me quite well now. I know with confidence she suggested Clexane to try to help with implantation, I have no real blood issues, she was just throwing in another drug to try as the last protocol didnt work... one of the downsides to being treated overseas is you have to be pretty clued up on your protocol and hwta to do if...as the overseas docs arent always on hand to answer queries. I stopped the clexane and immediately felt much better.... I carrie don taking asprin and had the transfe ron 29th Nov. Ididnt tell the Russian doc about the adverse effects of the drug, everyhting went well, and Im now waiting to test. Im hopeful it may work this time, everyhting was as perfect as it could be, excellent blastocysts ( 2) and perfect lining....so all I can do is keep fingers crossed!!....Im NEVER having clexane again!!! Im still having trouble sleeping it was such a horrible expereince...Im sure I nearly died!!!??


Thanks again...you are very sensible....(but Ive always been a bit of a maverick!!!)


Lily XX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck Lily and will be watching for your BFP!


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Lily,

Wishing you the very best


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG!!! POSITIVE!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lily,  Thats fab hun      what a fantastic early Xmas present, wishing you a happy and healthy 8  months xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Congratulations Lily!
Daisy
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hurray!!!!!


----------

